# Pulsotronic Charging Unit overheating -Hymer 544 1993



## 112398 (May 19, 2008)

Hi 

1. Does anyone know this unit? I have attempted to get a manual and or circuit diagram from Germany but so far failed. 

Since fitting a 130w PV and controller the aux batts have been topped up perfectly, however I noticed the starter batt was gradually discharging down to 11.5v. Deducing that nothing was being passed from the PV I decided to hook up the 240v. It was almost immediately that the Pulsotronic Unit overheated, its fans came on but it continued to get hotter still. I switched it off and connected my trusty old car charger. Any ideas? 

2. How can I feed power from the PV to the Start batt and not worry about overloading the wiring when using the starter? 

I could simply run some heavy cable in parallel, that I used for connecting the PV, from the Aux batts to start batt but that would override and possibly damage the alternator split charging system I guess. 

3. There is a small aftermarket unit called 'Battery Balancer' sitting disconnected next to the aux batts but I don't know anything about it. It has connections marked '+12v i/p' which I presume is Aux batt, '0v' which I presume is earth and 'Car +12v' which I presume is Start batt. There is an in-line fuse holder with no fuse - any idea what value to try? Would using this unit interfere with the normal charging? 

Cheers 

Andyfen


----------

